# Seeking FITA coach in So. Cal.



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You will likely get better response to this question in the Archery Talk FITA forum. 

Also, I believe that USA Archery has a list of coaches on their website.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Lots of resources in SoCal

OTC (Olympic Training Center is in Chula Vista. While you probably would be hard pressed to get coaching from the elites there, you might be able to join the RoadRunner JOAD club there. you would get good coaching there.

Easton Foundation is located in So Cal where Don Rabska is. He can probably hook you up with resources..

There are several other good clubs that have coaches on staff that can help you out.

If your goal is meditation, Zen and mind/body. you might want to try Japanese archery. Kyudo.. There is a club that practices at the Rancho park archery range (just south of Santa Monica). 

and yes you would probably get a better response in the Fita forum. Lots of the people there are in So Cal..

DC


----------



## OCBrent (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello,

Hi-Tech Archery in Fullerton (near where Brookhurst dead-ends to Commonwealth by Fullerton airport) is one shop with some FITA/Olympic style coaches. I have taken lessons from Ahnika and Chadrick there. I've been happy with them. They have other coaches too.

OC Archery (at the other end of Brookhurst in HB, near Ellis) I'm sure does too. They just didn't have anyone available at a time that worked for me when I was scouting around a year or so ago. 

Both shops have nice folks. Hi-Tech seems to have more Olympic stuff in stock when I'm looking for something.

There are other Coaches in the area, one for UC Irvine comes to mind, not directly associated with a store. Years ago I remember seeing flyers for some ex-Olympic female coaches teaching in the area, but I can't recall who they were.

A lot of instruction seems to be going on at El Dorado Park in Long Beach on Saturday. 

Good Luck,
Brent


----------



## CoachIsrael (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll be happy to coach you. I'm in San Diego though. I'll teach you at a high level much better than they will in the Olympic Center unless your part of the US National team. I'll teach you the Bio-efficient Shooting technique as been used by the high level archers in recurve. please feel free to call if you are very serious about it.
619-988-2669
Israel


----------

